# Neck Injury



## CrazyCrow (Dec 7, 2008)

I found this pigeon with a neck injury, or at least that's what it looks like. The back of his head and neck have blood on them. He's in a carrier with food and water. What exactly should I do? I've read what to do on this site, but I'm still really worried, and I don't have a heating pad. and I'm not sure if this crunching noise I hear is coming from him or the carrier, but I'm thinking it's the carrier...or at least I hope to God it is.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi CrazyCrow and welcome to Pigeon-Talk! Thank you so much for assisting this injured pigeon. Since you have the bird inside, a heating pad is probably not essential at this point. Can you take a soft, warm, damp cloth and gently try to wipe away the blood to get a better look at the injury? A picture of the injury would be very helpful if you are able to post one. Do you have an old towel or T-shirt on the floor of the carrier to provide good footing for the bird?

Where are you located? We may have a member nearby that could assist you if needed.

Terry


----------



## CrazyCrow (Dec 7, 2008)

I'm located in Lake Havasu City, Arizona. I'll see what I can find to put inside the cage, towel or shirt wise. I was going to wait till my boyfriend got home to help me handle the bird and clean the wound. But, what I'm most worried about are my other animals in case it has something. Anyway, let me know if I should put some neosporin on the wound, and if I should try cleaning it now or wait until I can get some help.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Is it possible to take and post pictures of the wound? 

Pidgey


----------



## CrazyCrow (Dec 7, 2008)

I'll see if I can find a camera. I left mine when I was visiting family and haven't had it mailed yet.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

You can probably wait to clean up the wound and put the flooring in the carrier until you have someone there to help you. Neosporin will most likely be just fine when you get ready to treat the wound(s). There is really very little danger of you or your pets catching anything from this pigeon. Obviously you should be washing your hands after handling the bird. What types of pets do you have .. if you do not have other birds, then you are pretty much guaranteed to be safe with regard to anything being transmitted to your pets by the pigeon.

Thank you for posting your location. I don't think we have a member in your immediate area, but we do have members in Arizona.

Terry


----------



## CrazyCrow (Dec 7, 2008)

Thanks so much for telling me. I'm very protective over my animals. I have a cat and two chinchillas, and two dogs that are someone elses that live with us.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

CrazyCrow said:


> Thanks so much for telling me. I'm very protective over my animals. I have a cat and two chinchillas, and two dogs that are someone elses that live with us.


You're really quite safe .. not much at all that you or your pets could get from the pigeon. I've always loved seeing chinchillas but have never had one .. guess I better be careful what I sort of wish for as my wishes/thoughts with regard to birds and animals tend to have a way of coming true when I least expect it! Now there will probably be a chinchilla in my immediate future from having voiced an interest in them.

Terry


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

CrazyCrow said:


> I found this pigeon with a neck injury, or at least that's what it looks like. The back of his head and neck have blood on them. He's in a carrier with food and water. What exactly should I do? I've read what to do on this site, but I'm still really worried, and I don't have a heating pad. and I'm not sure if this crunching noise I hear is coming from him or the carrier, but I'm thinking it's the carrier...or at least I hope to God it is.


Hello there, 

Sounds like a possible hawk attack victim to me from your description of the wounds. Warmth and heat always works wonders for birds. Quick fixes and temporary replacements for heating pads can be old beverage bottles filled with hot water, wrapped in towels and provided to the patient in the carrier or even a hot water bladder that humans use and keep it close and covered. Just make sure these sources of heat don't get cool.

Good luck & best wishes!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Brad and all .. if there is head trauma, we don't want it too warm .. warmth will exacerbate the swelling that is already there in the head ..

Terry


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

CrazyCrow said:


> I'm located in *Lake Havasu City, Arizona.* I'll see what I can find to put inside the cage, towel or shirt wise. I was going to wait till my boyfriend got home to help me handle the bird and clean the wound. But, what I'm most worried about are my other animals in case it has something. Anyway, let me know if I should put some neosporin on the wound, and if I should try cleaning it now or wait until I can get some help.


Hi CC,
Welcome to Pigeon Talk.

I found the following info under this link. 
http://www.tc.umn.edu/~devo0028/contactA.htm

I don't know how often this list is updated as I was unable to access the website, however the email was accessible. I'm sure the phone # is current.

Arizona, Northwestern region, Mohave County *(Lake Havasu)*..... *928-855-5083* (humane society #) 
*Pam Short (rehabber), *Havasu Wildlife Rebilitation Center 
[email protected]
Wildlife Species: all species of birds and small mammals as well as birds of prey and hummingbirds 
Comments: If you need to contact by phone, I work through the Lake Havasu City Western 
Arizona Humane Society. You may drop off animals there for me to pick up. Their phone number is above.

Best wishes to you and your little patient.
Please do keep us posted on how things are coming along.

Cindy


----------



## CrazyCrow (Dec 7, 2008)

I tried my best to clean the blood off. It's just so matted and sticky. I had to take a break since he seemed to be getting irritated. I was dumping some water on his neck until the poor thing sneezed. The I just started to clean it with q-tips both wet ones and dry ones. I pet him for a while and he started talking to me so maybe he's feeling better? I'm just worried I got him too cold now! His poop is also bright green. What exactly does that mean? And I agree with pigeonpal. It looks like something grabbed him. Poor baby! But he seems more alert which is always good. Now what should I do to get him to eat and drink? Should I even have him eating for the first couple of days? And I have a container of bird seed in there, but should I maybe get a dropper and smash up some dog food with water instead? I need much help  What I would like most is to find a place near by that could take better care of him. I still don't know what the crunching sounds coming from but it's definitely not his neck. He was grooming himself and I didn't hear it then. Anyway, the silly doofis was getting me wet by shaking the water off and by trying to rearrange the blanket I gave him. Thanks so much for the help guys, I really appreciate it. Now my boyfriend thinks I should be a rehabilitator. I have a tendency to cry when even a cockroach dies. I try to doctor up any injured insects I find. And here I am rambling on, so just let me know how to get him to drink and what's wrong with his belly. Though...I know stress can really screw over someone's stomach.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you for your care and concern over this bird. If you can keep him out of drafts of air that will help.

Did you check the link that Cindy posted for possible help?

Has the bird tried to eat or drink at all? Wild bird seed is fine for now. He has to eat otherwise he will go down hill, so if you haven't seen him eat he may have to be forced fed.

You can try to put a drop of apple cider vinegar in the water to help with the poop, also human grade probiotics or avian probiotics may help.

Have you checked down the birds throat and inside the beak, can you tell us if it is nice and pink or are there any growths? We are always suspicious when a bird is attacked as they may be caught due to an already existing health issue.


----------



## CrazyCrow (Dec 7, 2008)

I'm not sure if he's tried to drink, but I'm pretty sure he isn't eating. I'm going to monitor the water level now though. He's more active the last time I let him out. He really wanted to come out and run around. Then he ran around in circles...
He really loves cuddling up with a hot water bottle though. Very cute bird!

I emailed that person that azpigeon gave me. The Humance Society is closed, so I'm going to see if I can't turn up her number somewhere online 
This bird is is really cheering me up with his weird antics. I've been in some serious depression lately, and caring for something so heavily can really help bring me out of it. Anyway, I just hope and pray the little guy can make it. I think he's a pretty strong little dude.


----------



## CrazyCrow (Dec 7, 2008)

Yey! I got in touch with Pam and she came and took him, felt his throat, opened his mouth and said he was fine. Then she said he'll be fine in a couple of days!  I'm so happy for him I want to cry.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

CrazyCrow said:


> *Yey! I got in touch with Pam and she came and took him*, felt his throat, opened his mouth and said he was fine. Then *she said he'll be fine in a couple of days!*  I'm so happy for him I want to cry.


That's great news. 
Many thanks for the update. 

Cindy


----------



## bhupi_sc (Apr 9, 2012)

I found this pigeon with a neck injury, or at least that's what it looks like. The back of his head and neck have blood on them. He's in a carrier with food and water. What exactly should I do? I've read what to do on this site, but I'm still really worried, and I don't have a heating pad. and I'm not sure if this crunching noise I hear is coming from him or the carrier, but I'm thinking it's the carrier...or at least I hope to God it is.


----------



## bhupi_sc (Apr 9, 2012)

please tell me if from my home only i can use something on him as a medicine..
.


----------

